# Another pilot lite issue on my hot water tank



## dp2209 (Dec 29, 2008)

My hot water tank is less than two years old and worked fine until I replaced my furnace last year with a new high efficiency type furnace. Since then the pilot lite on my hot water tank keeps going out. They sit about a foot apart and the air intake from my furnace is facing the hot water tank, additionaly when they replaced the furnace the new code required that both units be vented through one pipe, ever since then I have had issues...any advice? Thanks


----------



## triple D (Dec 29, 2008)

Do you mean the exhaust? That is common practice to have them share. If you are talking about combustion air intake, than that is probably your problem, the furnace is sucking the hot water pilot out. Good luck, let us know..


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 31, 2008)

Welcome DP:
A high efficiency furnace has a draft inducer fan that blows the exhaust up the vent. That can be causing your pilot light to be sucked up the vent. 
Is there a combustion air pipe into the room with the appliances? If not, the draft inducer may be sucking out all the oxygen and starving the water heater. Either way, I say it is the draft inducer. You might try running a 4" pipe from the outside to a few inches off the floor between the two appliances.
Glenn


----------

